# Blarns - For Those Times You Need A Cross Between A Cookie & A Brownie



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is the recipe for the Blarns I made - I've had many requests for it.

Here is what you will need...

1 1/2 cups flour - all purpose

1/2 cup sugar

1/2 cup cocoa

2 chicken eggs

6 Tbsp butter

1 tsp baking powder

1/2 tsp salt

1/2 cup chips - chocolate (white, regular, dark) or peanut butter or whatever type you want...

1/4 - 1/2 cup powdered sugar













PICT1314.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Start by putting all the dry in your mixing bowl.













PICT1315.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Mix till you get a nice even color.













PICT1316.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Get your chicken eggs ready. I always mix mine up a little - they seem to blend in a lot easier with all the cocoa.













PICT1317.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Melt the butter.













PICT1318.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Add the chicken eggs & melted butter.













PICT1319.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Mix till everything is incorporated nicely.













PICT1321.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Add your chips - this batch was peanut butter.













PICT1322.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Mix them in.

I put the bowl in the freezer at this point for 15 minutes or so to let the mix firm up a little...

Preheat your oven to 350*













PICT1338.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Roll the mix into balls. Put your powdered sugar in a bowl & roll the balls around in it to get a good coating.













PICT1339.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






They will look like this.













PICT1340.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






I put them on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper so they won't stick.

Bake them for 10 minutes.













PICT1342.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Here they are when they are done.













PICT1344.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Closer view.













PICT1345.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Here is a batch with chocolate chips.













PICT1346.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Just out of the oven.













PICT1348.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Ready to eat.













PICT1350.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Yummm.













PICT1351.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






& another - these are crazy good right after they come out!!

So there you have it - an easy to make treat that hits the spot


----------

